# Can I buy a car in Guadalajara?



## HombreEPGDL

I will be retiring in Guadalajara in January and would like to know if I can buy a car there? Do I need an FM3 and can I drive the car back and forth to the US? Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you can. In fact, we have done so and are the proud owners of a 2007 Smart Car purchased at one of the Mercedes dealers in Guadalajara. There is nothing unusual about the practice. You will need legal immigration status and proof of a Mexican address. That, and cash, will do the trick. We have driven ours back to the USA without any difficulty. Your Mexican insurance agent can assist in getting you the necessary liability insurance to drive in the USA.


----------



## HombreEPGDL

*Thanks and one more question*

When you say legal immigration status, can that be an FMT or does it have to be an FM3?


----------



## RVGRINGO

Logic tells me that having a Mexican address to register the car, you would have an FM3. However, I don't know if an FMT would allow you to buy a car; I don't see why not, because a 'snowbird' could use an FMT every year for up to 180 days in Mexico and leave his Mexican car in his garage while away in the north. I suppose it simply has to do with having an address and being in the country legally; my best guess. You could ask a dealer: Mercedes Benz/Smart Cars, Fernando Rivera Barrera, [email protected] and see what they say.


----------



## bigmutt

Just as with property, you don't need to be living (legally) in the country to buy and own a vehicle. Cash and a mexican address is all you need.


----------



## tsklan

When you say a "Mexican address," would that include a hotel or short term rental. I plan to spend the summer in Guadalajara, but will be living in a short term rental (maybe more than one). I'd like to find an old car for that time and then resell it when I leave. Is this practical?


----------



## RVGRINGO

From your description of your living plans, it would appear that you will have to have an FM3. Your address can be anywhere, but INM requires that you notify them formally if you move. So, if you were to return to the same place in Guadalajara every summer, for example, that could be considered your address and your travels would be just that; trips. You can get a 'letter of residency' from city hall or provide the landlord's ID & lease or rental contract/receipts, etc., to INM.
Once you purchase the car, the dealer will probably take care of getting it registered for you, and maybe even include the first year's insurance, if you are lucky. Once done, you will need to renew your registration, annually, and it is best done in January for the 15% discount. Once paid, you will have to return three, or more, weeks to pick up your 'tarjeta de circulation' and registration sticker. All of that is done in your local Recaudadora office, where your Jalisco address is located. Actually, all that is needed to do that is your license plate number, so a friend could do it for you if you are away. Mine is on my desk, ready to take care of on Monday.
Hope that helps.


----------



## tsklan

*Tourist permit a better choice?*

Thanks for the reply. That sounds pretty complex. In my case, I wonder whether it might be simpler to drive a car from the US. Is the process of obtaining a tourist driving permit difficult? I know that in Costa Rica, a foreigner my drive his own car for up to 90 days before having to register the vehicle in the country. Is it similar Mexico? Do you know where I can find current information about this? Is driving with US plates a lot of hassle? In Costa Rica, when I had US plates, I was stopped for no reason at all whenever a cop spotted them. When I obtained Costa Rican plates, I was almost never stopped. Do you think I can I expect the same treatment in Mexico?



RVGRINGO said:


> From your description of your living plans, it would appear that you will have to have an FM3....


----------



## RVGRINGO

The FMT tourist permit has no requirement for proof of financial status, but it does have a maximum time limit of 180 days per year. The temporary importation of a US car is simple and costs $50-$60 USD. The car must leave Mexico when you do, can't be driven by any Mexican without you in the car; only by immediate family members, if alone. The FMT cannot be extended or renewed without leaving the country. Buying the car in Mexico is easy, but you might need an FM3 to register it. Not certain of that.


----------



## tsklan

*Insurance While Driving on Tourist Permit*

Your information is very helpful, thanks. Now I'm wondering about insurance. If I import my car and get the tourist permit, I would like to purchase lots of liability and (if possible) comprehensive (collision, theft, vandalism, etc.). Any suggestions on companies or is it through the government?


----------



## Intercasa

Insurance runs anywhere from $250US to $500US per year depending on the type of car and coverage.


----------



## conklinwh

I would think that in your case it would be much simpler for you to bring in your US car until you have a consistent base. Not a problem as you can get car sticker at same time as visas and at least at crossing that I use, Los Indios, they have very much simplified the process. In this case, your visas and sticker will both be for 180 days which seems more than enough given your near term plans.
You can get insurance online and there are a number of sites that will actually give you cost comparisons of companies affiliated with those that you know. These can be for any length but cost very high for short term. Last time I looked difference between 2 weeks and 4 months was a couple of dollars.
You do have the restriction on whom can drive car without primary in the car. I would even have a copy of marriage license in the glove compartment as we recently had a spouse hasseled for proof of relationship.


----------



## Llochafor

*Classic Car Insurance?*

Hi, new to the site, looks like there's a lot of information available here. Which, is exactly what I need hehe. My family and I are relocating to Playas de Rosarito in the next few months. We actually already have the house, but are still wrapping up loose ends here in the states before making the move permanent (FM3). My question is this: One of our vehicles is a 1961 Chevy Impala. We have no desire to part with the vehicle, but are finding it very difficult to locate insurance for it down there. It appears that policies only cover vehicles as old as fifteen years, nothing beyond. Surely there must be some recourse? I can't imagine that in the entire country there isn't at least one person with a classic car in his possession. And, I would need the policy to cover theft too, of course. Can someone enlighten me?
Thanks much,
Scott


----------



## RVGRINGO

You may have to shop several agents to find the answer. Maybe you'll have to buy just liability coverage.


----------



## TundraGreen

Llochafor said:


> [...]
> I can't imagine that in the entire country there isn't at least one person with a classic car in his possession. And, I would need the policy to cover theft too, of course. Can someone enlighten me?


There are lots of old cars here and there are lots of classic car clubs. I see them at meets frequently. I don't have the name or a link to any one but search should turn up one or more of the clubs and they might give you information about insurance. There is a guy on a street I run every morning who is always restoring old cars, really old, 30s, 40s.


----------



## TundraGreen

Look at:
FEDERACIN MEXICANA DE AUTOS ANTIGUOS Y DE COLECCIN A.C. - g- 7- Automvil GUADALAJARA Club


----------



## Llochafor

Yeah, we'd pretty much come to the same conclusion, that we'd have to seek out one of these car clubs and see how they handle their insurance. Simple liability wouldn't suffice by the way, while the Impala is not the world's most pricey auto, it certainly has value, especially after restoration. I'd hate to have it stolen and have no recourse but tears. Thanks for the advice on the car clubs, I'll look into it.


----------

